# Sometimes we need to remember how good we have it



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Last night I read an article about how North Korea had mass executions for the crime of ….watching unapproved US and South Korean television shows.

When we consider someone evil that just has different political beliefs than us we really must have it good and truely have no idea what evil is. Thanksgiving is coming up, think about what you have, what we have, and hopefully that will make your holliday a happy one. Then watch some dancing with the stars or some other crap show you like.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Pat, I agree with your sentiments. 
But I'm very skeptical of that report (I read about it too). 
The South Korea's propaganda machine is as busy as anyone's. I personally believe there is more to the story.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Pat
I don't know if that report is true or not but never the less we have a lot to be grateful for ,we have our freedom of choice ,a statement millions of people can not say,we have laws to protect our citizens, we have a system to help our hungry and those without means to help themself. Much of our poor live with living standards that millions around the world could only wish to live at. I can go on and on but we have so much we can be grateful for. I know many would say that all of these programs and safety valves to protect our people are not perfect and they would be right ,but our programs outshine many countries that the powers that be could care less for it's people or there welfare.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Gee in the US, the Government is trying to send Sam Hurd to jail for LIFE on a marijuana charge, even though nearly HALF (21 of 50 States) has legalized the drug.

We have it so good huh…
*Poverty in America Is Mainstream - New York Times*
"...Few topics in American society have more myths and stereotypes surrounding them than poverty, misconceptions that distort both our politics and our domestic policy making.

They include the notion that poverty affects a relatively small number of Americans, that the poor are impoverished for years at a time, that most of those in poverty live in inner cities, that too much welfare assistance is provided and that poverty is ultimately a result of not working hard enough. Although pervasive, each assumption is flat-out wrong

Contrary to popular belief, the percentage of the population that directly encounters poverty is exceedingly high. My research indicates that nearly 40 percent of Americans between the ages of 25 and 60 will experience at least one year below the official poverty line during that period ($23,492 for a family of four), and 54 percent will spend a year in poverty or near poverty (below 150 percent of the poverty line)..."


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

here we go, HM is breaking out his Wikipedia searches again!

(we do have it good here compared to many other countries…but it could be, and should be better…)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mike
It's the half full half empty scenario .when you talk about the human condition there will always be people who have it better and those who have it worse than our citizens I'm focusing on how much better our citizens have it than many third world countries or countries with dictators .Responding to the title of this post* Sometimes we need to remember how good we have it"*


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike

I'll glady pay for you a one way ticket to North Korea if you would rather live there.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8311126/former-nfl-wr-sam-hurd-ordered-jailed-drug-case

a half truth is a lie.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

You know Jim, corporate America just this year has eliminated "Thanksgiving" as a holiday and will require their employees to work on what used to be a holiday.

I agree with you Jim. Those who actually do have it good, SHOULD remember how good they have it.

*Jim: "...we have a system to help our hungry and those without means to help themself…."*
As for the ~100,000,000 to ~150,000,000 Americans living in poverty, they are going to take some more convincing as what little benefits they receive are being cut even more.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

*You know Jim, corporate America just this year has eliminated "Thanksgiving" as a holiday and will require their employees to work on what used to be a holiday.*

get a board and hit yourself for telling lies again.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. [...sincerely meant as a wish to you and yours]

...evidently being thankful is personally subjective.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah- the Thanksgiving thing kind of pisses me off. Last year, Walmart had their associates come-in at 8PM. This year…..6PM. Despite all the bad press these store got last year, the sales must have made it worth their while.

I put 20% of the blame on Walmart's corporate office…..and the other 80% on the jackhole consumers that can't wait another 12 hours to buy a cheap TV.

I refuse to shop on Black Friday. I'm not the lemming type. But I find shopping on a bonafide holiday, for non-essential items, to be plain wrong.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks Pat,
Just this morning I was talking with my regular store clerk about how fortunate we are to be living here.
Everytime I start feeling bad about myself all I have to do is think about how bad it is or could be for people living in worst conditions. I am thankful every day.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't believe eveything that comes from fox news LOL some of those reporters would do well to go to North Korea and witness themselves what really goes It is not a nice place but I don't believe a word of this guff. Alistair


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

How about this conservative rag ?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/11/11/north-korea-public-execution_n_4252610.html

or this one

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-23791114

and another

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/northkorea/10442375/Dozens-executed-in-North-Korea-for-watching-foreign-films.html

Reporters in North Korea are an endangered species.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Some people are not happy unless they are bitching about something. Back when my dad was a union president he told me that if he went down the isle handing out $20 bills someone would bitch that they wanted two $10s instead.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I wouldn't believe anything that comes out of the UK…..


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Hilarious 'North Korean propaganda' video depicts 'modern America': U.S. citizens drink snow, live in tents supplied by Pyongyang… and eat 'yummy' birds on a Tuesday

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2292573/Hilarious-North-Korean-propaganda-video-depicts-modern-America.html#ixzz2kXwfGqbi


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

wow…Ding ding ding

We have a winner for dumbest statement on the site this year

"*corporate America just this year has eliminated "Thanksgiving" as a holiday *"

I am "Giving thanks" that this person is no longer in the school system teaching this pedantic babble.

I have Thursday and Friday off - just as I have for the past 14 years.
7-11 and Dennys have always been open Thanksgiving….

*Evil Corporations like Apple are giving the whole week off.(AGAIN !)*


----------



## bbrewer (Dec 28, 2012)

I give thanks for my wife, kids, their health and the opportunities that I've had. No where else in the world do the masses have more opportunity.

I also give thanks that I recently retired from 34 years of teaching, the attitude and viewpoints presented by HM are systemic and nearly all controlling.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey DAN (aka mics 54), you sure have a short memory about when you got your arse cleaned by Martin on YOUR thread covering *Moderation*. When Martin chews on you, you should REALLY listen. But then again, that is YOUR choice to ignore. "Enjoy LumberJocks"

Personally, if I were you, I would moderate thyself, and head to the shop.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Martin isn't here anymore. He can't do anything


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"Martin isn't here anymore. He can't do anything"



?

Click to expand...

?*

Is there a Point to your Comment?

Most of us know that already. Nobody is asking him to do anything. The Post referred to is also about 1400 Days Old.

DAN/Mic_54: *"I wouldn't believe anything that comes out of the UK….." * As in United Kingdom?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

If its okay, I'd like to say a little concerning the OP.

*Thanksgiving is coming up, think about what you have, what we have, and hopefully that will make your holliday a happy one. Then watch some dancing with the stars or some other crap show you like.*

Except for the spelling (etc.) I don't see a lot wrong with the OP. But I sure would like to know what watching Dancing with the Stars (or some other crap show you like) has to do with anything. Not trying to stir up ********************, just asking.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

*But I sure would like to know what watching Dancing with the Stars*

Because people in North Korea were executed for watching unapproved western television shows.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm really pleased with my "Happy accident of being born in the US". It may have it's faults, but compared to a lot of the world, it's a feather bed.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Phil Hurd did not get life in prision, he got 15 years, and it wasn't a "little pot"

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/drug-scheme-leads-prison-nfl-player-hurd-20884677

*Hurd, 28, was sentenced to 15 years Wednesday for his role in starting a drug-distribution scheme while playing for the Chicago Bears.

He pleaded guilty in April to one count of trying to buy and distribute large amounts of cocaine and marijuana, which carries a maximum of life imprisonment. But U.S. District Judge Jorge Solis noted that the case against Hurd centered on a "lot of agreements" to buy and sell marijuana and cocaine, rather than physical transactions of drugs.

But, the judge said, "You didn't just start nickel and diming it."*

Oh well, facts don't mater to those with agendas.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Pat you are right. We do have it better here. But for how long? Just the other day on this forum I saw where a person quoted Che Guevara. Yes Che Guevara, how sick is that? We Have a President who hires members of his team who idolize people like Mao Tse Tung. A President who attends a church where the preacher hates white people. A President who started his political career in the living room of a domestic terrorist. Yet people turn a blind eye. It is factual yet people call it conspiracy. I know Hitler had some great quotes and probobly did some good things but it does not mean I will ever quote him or try to relate.

This Thanksgiving we should be thanking Bill Gates for making computers mainstream so that lower class citizens have the opportunity to own one.

We should thank Henry Ford for inventing the Assembly line and making cars more affordable to lower class citizens.

We should thank Thomas Edison for improving the Light bulb.

We should be thanking all these people who helped make the quality of life better for the poorer among us. Instead of whining like little spoiled children because they have more than us. We should be proud that people can become so filthy rich simply by making a persons quality of life better.

We should be thankful that you can whine about big bad corporations yet still work for them and still have the right to work anywhere else should you finally grow up and stop being a victim.

"Just as I support my life, neither by robbery nor alms, but by my own effort, so do I not seek to derive my happiness from the injury or favor from others, but earn it by my own achievement".

Most of all THANK YOU to all those who are bigger men than I and put your life on the line in order to protect my rights as an INDIVIDUAL. That is a debt I can never repay. I will do my part in keeping elected officials from taking away your rights when you come home.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

+136 for Americanwoodworker - -
nice Ayn Rand quote!

We should feel thankful to live in a country that hasn't decided that Dado stacks are too dangerous… thus banning their import.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike thinks the USA sucks. We are all getting together to buy him a one way ticket to North Korea. And to think he was once a teacher of young, impressionable minds…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...Mike thinks the USA sucks. ..."*

Not true… Only the 49% WHO LOST THE ELECTION!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

mike (with a lowercase "m")....calling me an ass…..do you kiss your mother with that mouth? Hopefully the kids you "taught" didn't learn any of these bad habits of yours. Especially your tobacco use.

When you capitalize whole words (like "STILL"), does that mean you are yelling?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Rick, no one asked you


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 DKV


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mike smokes? How yesterday. I thought all the smart ones quit.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, he's been smoking for years. He's not one of the smart ones, apparently . Maybe thats why he's got such a potty mouth - he's frustrated, because he wants to quit, but can't. Yet, he claims they aren't addicting. So silly.

Probably why he loves obamacare, he wants to make sure he's covered for future…..cough….cough….problems…..


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I wouldn't believe anything that comes out of the UK…..

That's gravity gone, tin cans, cement, the lawnmower, photography, the chocolate bar, the light bulb, television, hovercraft, carbon fibre, viagra, oh, and the world wide web, to name but however many that is.

@OP: Love to see the original reference if you have it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Mike smokes? News to me… especially coming from "doug", with a little "d". So NO, I do not smoke, nor do a care for quackers.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I was taught that carbon fiber was invented at Union Carbide in the 50's

but for sure… Chocolate bars are awesome!

But according to the Libs - and captain warming… Al Gore always said HE invented the internet!!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike, why did you lie about Phil Hurds prison sentence?


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

KnickKnack check post #14, the original article was found on Yahoo but since they changed their page you can never find anything on there. The Huffington Post source says the exact same thing.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Crackers… Mike….CRACKERS. You must have a hard time saying your R's. Must be chewing tobacco - jaw/gum problems.

Plus no one cares about your eating habits. We only care about your chewing tobacco problems. I worry about your health. Also, crackers are bad for you.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

@patcollins…

Thanks for the link (not sure how I missed it).
And, yes, YES, *YES* to your original post, well made - we none of *us* live in a perfect world, but, in comparison to a lot of places, it's very nearly so.

Man's inhumanity to man.
Unbelievable!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Jaffa cakes are grand with a mugatay.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*@dakremer: "...Crackers… Mike….CRACKERS. ..."*

No *d*OUG, "Quackers"... I eat them for lunch, anytime they come my way. *;-)*


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't get it


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I never really liked duck - too greasy for my taste.

And that turducken is an abomination!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I was thinking the same about the duck!
I was also thinking that maybe he misspelled "Quakers," and he was expressing his dislike for people of this lifestyle. I wouldn't put it past him - he's always putting others down. I wonder what's troubling him so deeply to make him act like this.

I guess we'll never know…..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow *d*oug! You actually made me laugh with your attempt at a "DKV" impression… LOL!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

You guys need to travel more. We do have it good here. We consider "poverty" ~$23,500USD per year for a family of 4.

FYI - that puts you in the top 2% of people in the world (wealthier than ~98% of the worlds population).

I'd rather be poor here than rich in a lot of other parts of the world. Fun "poverty facts"

- Even in homeless shelters in america, perfectly pristine, cold, filtered, potable water is flushed down the toilet and showers all day long. MANY other countries would gladly drink what's in there before we flush it

- There actually are homeless shelters

- You can find enough cans/loose change on any given day in a decent sized metro area to feed yourself. Not well, but you aren't going to starve.

- There actually is tons of food everywhere to steal if you were so inclined/desperate. Many others don't even have that opportunity.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Everyone notice how Mike ignored my question, that's how you handle a bully.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Consider yourself handled.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

lol mike you never answered was the statement you made about Phil Hurd a lie, BS or did you not know what you was talking about?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I was not born here, am a naturalized U.S. citizen, have lived here for over 60 years, and pardon to all the non-U.S. members, this is the best country in the WORLD regardless of the so called problems; our "enormous problems" are puny when compared to *any* other country in the world.

*I dare anyone to name one country that is better!* (non-U.S. jocks are allowed to participate)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Pretty obvious then that I haven't changed my profile, genius.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

PS thanks for finally acknowledging my royal blood line


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Also if you're going to block people don't engage in conversations with them afterwards. Bad form.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

There are probably thousands of people out there who would love to work on Thanksgiving, given the chance.

Speaking of having it good. Yea I've got it pretty darn good. Use to have it even better. That was before the Government decided I have to much freedom and money even though I earned it myself. I see the Government is on the path to take even more until middle class people like me are gone. Heck in the future I may even be happy to be a greeter at Walmart just to make a few bucks.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Three more from the "King".

I'm still laughing at *"Rick, no one asked you." *IE: I have no right to Comment in a Forum unless Someone asks me to first. DUMB MAN!! REALLY DUMB!!

I Blocked you AFTER we "Chatted Here". Not Before. The reason why is obvious.

"Genius"? Thanks! How did you find out I'm a Member of MENSA?

Anyway. I'm done here. It just doesn't seem fair to Engage in a Battle Of Wits with an Unarmed Opponent.

You and Your Little Sister have a Good One Darth.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Here you go Rick! I agree with you wholeheartedly. Do you think they can actually understand this concept without someone else telling/programming them what to say? Think?...that may be too much to ask of them… *;-)*


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

...oh mikey…..you're just so darn cute….


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

What *"d"*oug, not getting any attention at home lately, so you keep trying to seek me out and play up to me?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I just think you're an iCloud of knowledge. I follow you around in hopes of learning something.

I'd take a bold, lowercase "d" any day over a capitalized "d". Has kind of a powerful feeling to it…..*d*oug
Love it. Thanks

I really respect you. Great job lately.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*"...I'd take a bold, lowercase "d" any day over a capitalized "d"… love it…"*

Yep *d*oug, with your little "d", I bet you do *d*oug. I bet you do.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

wow mike is the worst troll on this website… I'm going to block him.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

mics I am sure mike is a good person. I am sure when people get out from behind the protection of the computer screen they would be different in person to some degree. He is just passionate about his views, right or wrong. Eventually people just have to know their own limits. If you get offended easily or conversations go beyond your intellectual abilities then you should learn when to back off. I think we all need to remember that. We are all guilty of this.

We throw around the word "troll" so much that I think it has lost its original meaning. Maybe he is a troll, who knows. I am just glad that he has the opportunity to voice his opinion without being thrown in jail. We live in a great country.

If we could speak to the dead I wonder what they would call this guy? Zombie troll?

Disclaimer: the word you is not directed at any one person in general.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

When you refer to the original meaning of "troll", is this what you have in mind?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

I only used the word troll because it sounded better than A-HOLE. Sometimes just letting it go is better. Now look what you made me do.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL!

Mics i do like your quote. *-Before you criticise some one, walk a mile in their shoes…then you will be a mile away and you have their shoes!
*


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Chuck: "...When you refer to the original meaning of "troll", is this what you have in mind?..."*

I don't think they meant that, after all I never had "Red" hair… *;-)*


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Mike's not a troll. He is awesome


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

americanwoodworker: "...Mics i do like your quote. -Before you criticise [SIC] some one, walk a mile in their shoes…then you will be a mile away and you have their shoes! ..."

Yep, THAT was sure effective. LOL!

*crit·i·cize*
ˈkritəˌsīz/ verb
verb: criticize; 3rd person present: criticizes; past tense: criticized; past participle: criticized; gerund or present participle: criticizing; verb: criticise; 3rd person present: criticises; past tense: criticised; past participle: criticised; gerund or present participle: criticising

1.
indicate the faults of (someone or something) in a disapproving way.
"states criticized the failure to provide an adequate and permanent compensation" 
synonyms: find fault with, censure, denounce, condemn, attack, lambaste, pillory, rail against, inveigh against, arraign, cast aspersions on, pour scorn on, disparage, denigrate, give bad press to, run down;


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nathaniel Grigsby is spot on and thanks for posting the link

Americanwoodworker.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Mic your right, I'm wrong. There are trolls among us.

" liberalism, ideas so great they must be made mandatory "


----------

